# Goat with injury to her ear and now acting funny



## jcooke1 (Jul 2, 2011)

Here we go again... one of my goats got a big gash on her ear Thursday night; my guess is she stuck her head through the fence and when she pulled her head out she put a big laceration on her ear. I have been cleaning it everyday with acid water, but she is now acting funny. She is still eating but she hasn't been laying or hanging out with the other goats like usual. Everything else seems normal she is just not very social. Any ideas? Could it be the heat?


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 2, 2011)

I have never heard of "acid water" what's that??

I use medicinal "peroxide" since it doesn't sting to clean out.  Also put some Neosporin on. How deep is the gash?  I wonder if she needs a shot of penicillan or perhaps another antibiotic.

I hope Roll Farms (Kim) or someone else gives you a better answer.  Haven't had to deal with a deep gash yet, but I bet my time is coming, knowing goats.

DonnaBelle


----------



## elevan (Jul 2, 2011)

I will swear by this ointment...you have to mix it up yourself but I've only ever had to give one application of it and healing starts right away.  Had one of my bucklings get horned in the scrotal sack...nasty gash...1 application and it was awesome    He's got a scar there now but it never got infected and I didn't have to keep reapplying something to him.  As you can imagine they really don't like you touching them THERE...

Here it is:
Homemade wound ointment recipe:
Mix together 
1 medium container of Vaseline
1 large tube of diaper rash ointment
1 tube of womens yeast infection medication
1 tube athletes foot medication
 cup Betadine liquid
1 tube triple antibiotic wound ointment


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 2, 2011)

I would take her temp. If it is elevated, then I would start her on an antibiotic.


----------



## elevan (Jul 2, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I would take her temp. If it is elevated, then I would start her on an antibiotic.


x2

I would also gently squeeze the area next to the wound (an uninjured spot adjacent to it) and if it causes her pain...banamine may be all that she needs.  Pain alone can cause an animal to feel "off"


----------



## jcooke1 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips. She seems to be doing better and she is back by her sister's side. By the way acid water is some kind of antibiotic flush a vet gave me when I had to flush my other goats abcess.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jul 6, 2011)

Is she current on her CD/T? I would also give a tetanus anti-toxin dose just in case.


----------

